

Porting D to the Mac - babo
http://www.ddj.com/development-tools/214502253

======
babo
D now includes Mac OSX version!
<http://www.digitalmars.com/d/1.0/changelog.html>
<http://ftp.digitalmars.com/dmd.1.040.zip>

<http://www.digitalmars.com/d/2.0/changelog.html>
<http://ftp.digitalmars.com/dmd.2.025.zip>

Expect bugs. Thread local storage isn't working on OSX, neither are sockets
and memory mapped files (for unknown reasons).

~~~
jwilliams
_for unknown reasons_

Well in the case of thread local, it's probably because OSX doesn't support
the __thread modifier - you need to use pthread_getspecific/etc.

------
allenbrunson
that's nice, but not enough.

i seriously considered adopting D as my primary language a couple of years
ago. the fact that it is primarily a windows thing was the main reason i
didn't. a sort-of-working mac release years later isn't enough to make me
reconsider.

------
boris
In the end what counts is the result. Nobody cares what language you used if
your software is great. Similarly, nobody cares about your language or the
software, if it is a piece of crap.

Every time there is a post about D on Slashdot, Reddit, etc., there are people
saying that D is such a wonderful language that they have migrated/are busy
migrating all their projects to it. My answer to them: where is the result?
Name at least one useful piece of software written in D?

~~~
jcl
On the other hand, the amount of software using a language and the decision to
use a language is mutually reinforcing, and both are only loosely correlated
with the quality of the language.

Ten years ago, there were almost no successful projects using Lua, but now
there are many, and the language has barely changed at all -- likewise for
Erlang. D is newer than either of these and occupies a niche in which other
languages are deeply entrenched. I'd give it more time before writing it off.

